# Any good historical fiction set in Viking Age



## Fargoer (Apr 3, 2013)

Greetings !

I am in the process of writing my second novel that is set in mythic Viking Age. The events of the first book were located in the area familiar to me (Finland, and a bit of Scandinavia) but the second and the third take me through the europe and perhaps even further.

I am not so interested just in Vikings anymore as they are fairly known to me, but other cultures and their mythologies.

I've found that reading historical fiction can be both entertaining and educational, so I am asking if any of you have read a good book set in Viking Age. I've read the following books already:

Bernard Cornwell: Saxon Chronicles
Howard Andrew Jones: The desert of souls (it is in my shelf, not exactly above but still close enough)
Frans Bengtsson: The Long Ships
(and some Finnish novels that probably nobody knows of)

Muslim Spain sparks my interest, as do the other Mediterranean area filled with war between Christians and Arabs. But I am very grateful for any suggestions you can give me.

All the best
Petteri Hannila


----------



## wordwalker (Apr 3, 2013)

One series I've liked is _The Hammer and the Cross_, _One King's Way_, and _King and Emperor_ by Harry Harrison and John Holm.


----------



## Fargoer (Apr 11, 2013)

wordwalker said:


> One series I've liked is _The Hammer and the Cross_, _One King's Way_, and _King and Emperor_ by Harry Harrison and John Holm.



Thanks, I'll look into that, sounds both interesting and appropriate.

Petteri


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 11, 2013)

I thought Odinn's Child was pretty good:  Amazon.com: Odinn's Child: The Heroes of the North Live On (Viking Trilogy) (No. 1) (9780330426732): Tim Severin: Books


----------



## OGone (Apr 11, 2013)

You might want to check out The White Raven. Not usually my kind of thing, I found this book when I did a google search on "The White Raven" as it's what I wanted to call my protagonist (and the novel I'm writing).

I wanted to investigate if it was in any way similar to what I'm writing, so I read it. Despite there being no real similarities I'm still not sure whether to go with the name... Although the book's totally not my usual thing I still enjoyed it and you may too if Vikings are for you. My historical knowledge is not so great but I'm pretty sure it's historical fiction.

Edit: Thought I should mention it's part of a series but you can read it without having read the others.


----------



## Rjames112 (Apr 16, 2013)

It's not quite Viking Age, but the Saxon Stories by Bernard Cornwell. Really great as most of his stuff is.


----------



## Fargoer (Apr 17, 2013)

Rjames112 said:


> It's not quite Viking Age, but the Saxon Stories by Bernard Cornwell. Really great as most of his stuff is.



Actually, Saxon stories are exactly Viking Age stuff and I've read them already (or at least part of them as I mentioned in the first post).

OGone and Steerpike your suggestions look interesting, I'll definitely check them out after my pile of next-to-be-read books are finished, thanks.

Petteri


----------



## SilentNight (Apr 20, 2013)

David Gemmell stones of power books are decent reads.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd actually suggest the Sagas of the Icelanders, most of which was written by Snorri Sturluson in the 13th century. They've held up surprisingly well, are a fun read and very informative.


----------



## MumboJumbo (May 11, 2013)

Theres a good book by Robert Low about vikings who go raiding across Europe - its called The Whale Road. I think theres another called Wolves of the Sea.


----------

